# Just back from 2 weeks touring southern Germany



## val33

Hi All

We have just returned from our first ever trip in the van outside England!

We took the tunnel to Calais, headed to Brugge and stayed at the recommended Camping Memling for two nights, then on to Cologne for two nights for the Christening of a German friends son. We just parked on his drive.

We then headed south to pick up the 'Romantic Road' at Rothenburg, stopping for a night at each of Rothenburg, Dinklesburgh, Augsburg (but moved on to Schondau), finishing at Fussen. We then picked up the 'Deutchland Alpen Strasse' scenic road across to Bodensee (lake Constance), staying for two nights at Uberlingen. Then up to Unterkirnach, two nights at the excellent site at Freiburg then a stop at Blankenheim en-route for calais and the return home.

The whole trip was fantastic )) We stayed only at Stellplatz and never had any trouble with full sites, in fact most had plenty of spaces available. 

We only saw two other UK vans on the whole trip (apart from in France/Belgium) and neither of them were interested in chatting! 

We had perfect reception of Freesat on our Maxview dish with Grundig box at all sites except for where trees were an issue :-(

Our highlights were Rothenburg, an absolute 'must do', and Lake Constance, especially Uberlingen, a very special place with a very romantic atmosphere.

We had fantastic weather throughout, apart from a very stressful drive back to Calais in gale force winds on Thursday.

A huge thank you to everyone who contributes to this site, without it, I don't think I would have ever had the courage to make the trip. Now its time to plan the next one!


----------



## peejay

Thanks for the report and glad you enjoyed it Val  .

Looks like another convert to Germany and its stellplatze :wink: 

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh

I'm converted to the Stellplatz, scenery, history and culture, it's just the damned language. French is so easy!

Dave


----------



## littlenell

Am very jealous. Sounds fab- hope you will upload some pics. 

Spent quite a few years in Germany and can really recommend the romantic road and the fairytale road. I used to have fodors guide to germany which is really good. Used it a few times for trips out but that was in a car  

Am looking forward to spending time out there again in the MH and will be taking our two dogs once the pet passport kicks in for youngest. 

I find the language more familiar, but have spent years there! I have probably upset a few french folk by reverting to it when asking for directions or trying to explain something, very embarrassing and not intentional :roll:


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi 

Weve just got back from a month in Germany where we went to Berlin and along the baltic coast. we used stellplatz all the time and didnt have any problems. We had a fantastic time and will update the sites map etc when Ive finished washing the van etc.


----------



## DABurleigh

I was last in Berlin as the wall came down and it was a memorable experience contrasting both sides. Scenes on top of the wall were very emotional. Looking forward to go back one day and see how things have evened up. I still have a bottle or two of the train's own label sekt from its last runs (couldn't drink it all at the time!). Should be worth something one day.

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc

DABurleigh said:


> I'm converted to the Stellplatz, scenery, history and culture, it's just the damned language. French is so easy!
> Dave


Ve hav veys of makink you learn :?


----------



## camallison

val33 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We have just returned from our first ever trip in the van outside England!
> 
> ......
> The whole trip was fantastic )) We stayed only at Stellplatz and never had any trouble with full sites, in fact most had plenty of spaces available.
> 
> .......
> 
> Our highlights were Rothenburg, an absolute 'must do', and Lake Constance, especially Uberlingen, a very special place with a very romantic atmosphere.
> 
> We had fantastic weather throughout, apart from a very stressful drive back to Calais in gale force winds on Thursday.
> 
> A huge thank you to everyone who contributes to this site, without it, I don't think I would have ever had the courage to make the trip. Now its time to plan the next one!


For a first time, you did well! You visited the very best parts of Germany. We lived there in the 80s for 6 years and loved visiting the areas you mention. Don't speak too highly of it though, or it will be full of tourists next year! 8O

Try to include Berchtesgarten and Garmish Partenkirchen next time - you will love the scenery.

Colin


----------



## Mike48

I spent a very nice afternoon speaking with a German couple on the unofficial Aire at Brantome consuming much French wine but as soon as I mentioned that we had visited Berchesgarten they went inside their van and refused to even acknowledge us after that. (Berchesgarten was Hitler's retreat.)

The German's have a real chip on their shoulders about anything to do with the War so if you go there just think Basil Fawlty.


----------



## tony50

*Germany touring*

Glad you had good time ,we done some of the Rhine and Mosel 2 years ago great country,nice people, had a vehicle repair done there,very helpful didn't do us on the bill.


----------



## dethleff

Hi

I am in Germany now on the mosel stellplatz's. Never seen so many German and Dutch vans here. They must be suffering the credit crunch like the UK..

Has for GB vans if I had a pound for every one I saw I might have enough
to buy a bratwurst sausage.

Neumagen Dhron site now charges 10 instead of 11 euro per night, all included,said the nice lady, but failed to mention the electric is not included,
worked out at 9.80 euros for 3 nights.

Site we are on now Wintrich 7 euros per night including electric and WIFI.
and knocks spots off Neumagen.

Stan


----------



## Zozzer

Shush ! don't tell everyone.

There are so many wonderfull places in Germany it's difficult not enjoy yourself. Can't wait to go back in November / December for the Christmas Markets.

I've never had any interest in visiting France, well apart from Calais and Dunkerque that is, then it's a quick spuirt up the motorway and into Germany.


----------

